# SAA sucks!!!!



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just wanted to post a thread to let everyone know that I have been in south africa for 9 days now and still have no bow. SAA has told me every day that it will be hear from washington tomarrow. I recieved one bag of luggage at a time by currier each night at around 1:00 in the morning for the first three days, and now nobody knows were my bows are. Washington sais there here, and Africa says there in the US. My trip will be over in a week, and so far the best part of my trip has been seeing all the little towns between Secunda and the Jo-berg airport. :fuming:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

justin33 said:


> Just wanted to post a thread to let everyone know that I have been in south africa for 9 days now and still have no bow. SAA has told me every day that it will be hear from washington tomarrow. I recieved one bag of luggage at a time by currier each night at around 1:00 in the morning for the first three days, and now nobody knows were my bows are. Washington sais there here, and Africa says there in the US. My trip will be over in a week, and so far the best part of my trip has been seeing all the little towns between Secunda and the Jo-berg airport. :fuming:


Justin sorry to hear about your problems...

Did you get a bow that you can use locally?


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your bad experience Justin. What is your drawlength? Perhaps we can try and get a backup bow to you.


----------



## normbates1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Get us some information, I have 2 bows and could DHL one to you.


----------



## jedk (Jul 12, 2006)

jcdup said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experience Justin. What is your drawlength? Perhaps we can try and get a backup bow to you.





normbates1 said:


> Get us some information, I have 2 bows and could DHL one to you.


WOW....it is guys like you two that will keep me going back to South Africa. Some of the best and friendliest people I have ever met in my travels. My hat is off to you guys.:thumb:


----------



## justin33 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Just got home*

Called the trip early, I just arrived back in illinois and still have no bow. Nobody knows where it is, and the claim ticket is expired. Apperantly I was supposed to fly back to Washington that night or to Dakhar, or back to Jo-burg, or , or , or HELL, I DON"T KNOW!!!!! I wish I had internet access in more places, I would have taken one of you guys up on your offers, unfortunately, instead of meeting the nice guys like you, I met a whole bunch of bold face liars, and self centered crooks. SAA will have to do some serious ***** kissing to get me to go back. I have about 10 to 20 clients annually looking to book hunts, and at this point in time, it's gonna be Canada for all of them.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Justin. 

I really am sorry that you've had such a horrible experience of our country. It is a real pity that your trip was totally messed up due to someone not doing what he/she gets paid to do.

There are some bad people here, but fortunately there are some good ones as well. I guess the trick is to know which is which 

If ever you get into a similar position, I hope you get into contact with the right people.


----------

